# EA Downloadstore Christmas Sale (PC)



## Fettmull (25. Dezember 2010)

Echt geniale Aktion, EA-Spiele, wie Battlefield Bad Company 2 mit Erweiterung Vietnam für die Hälfte bekommen.

Ihr habt ne Ersparnis von 33-50%. Einfach mal reinschauen, lohnt sich:

Electronic Arts Deutschland Online-Shop - Herzlich Willkommen!

mfg


----------



## Speedguru (25. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank, habe NFS geholt für 18€  
hier gibts noch nen Gutschein für 25%: EA Store Gutschein | EA Store: 25 Prozent EA Store Gutschein 2010 | EA Store Gutscheincode 2010


----------



## Fettmull (25. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Gutscheincode


----------



## Meza100 (25. Dezember 2010)

danke fürn tipp ;D würd mich auch interessieren wie lange die aktion geht^^


----------



## Xion4 (25. Dezember 2010)

Leider kann ich NFS HP nicht über Steam Downloaden und installieren


----------



## Speedguru (25. Dezember 2010)

häh, da ksots doch 60€, oder?


----------



## Xion4 (25. Dezember 2010)

Keine Ahnung, ich habs bei EA gekauft, und wollte bei Steam über die Library adden, ich hab halt gerne alles unter einem Dach, und dort ist der Key nicht Valid... sch****


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Dezember 2010)

Dann aktiviers halt beim EA DLM, ich mein das eine Programm (Was ich persönlich viel besser als Steam finde) auf deinem Computer macht den Kohl auch nicht fett wie man hier sagen würde.
mfg


----------



## Xion4 (25. Dezember 2010)

Nein, das ist schon klar, aber es ist halt angenehmer, da Steam halt auch dauerhaft die Keys behält, es jederzeit sofort verfügbar ist. Mit dem EA dingens kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Dezember 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich habs bei EA gekauft, und wollte bei Steam über die Library adden, ich hab halt gerne alles unter einem Dach, und dort ist der Key nicht Valid... sch****




So etwas geht generell nur bei Spielen, die Steam voraussetzen, wie Empire: Total War oder CoD Black Ops, ansonsten nicht. Wie kommst du darauf dass das gehen könnte?


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Dezember 2010)

Xion4 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist schon klar, aber es ist halt angenehmer, da Steam halt auch dauerhaft die Keys behält, es jederzeit sofort verfügbar ist. Mit dem EA dingens kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus.


Das "EA-Ding" ist genauso einfach den DLM (Download Manager) starten und dann werden alle deine Spiele als Bild angezeigt mit der Option Starten, Herunterladen (Geht nur wenn noch nicht installiert) und Weitere Informationen.
mfg


----------



## Speedguru (25. Dezember 2010)

Jo, ich mach das auch atm, dauert halt ewig bei meiner verbindung, läuft aber super, spiele nebenher noch und der ping ist auch besser, als wenn ich über Steam download 

MFG

Speed


----------



## TyPe_X (26. Dezember 2010)

Verflucht...habe grad bevor ich die News gelesen hab in Steam die DragonAgeOriginsUltimateEdition für 20€ gekauft und bei EA kostet es 15€ x.x
Naja so kanns laufen...


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (26. Dezember 2010)

der EA-DLM wollt heute gar nicht starten, erst nach ner neuinstallation vom  selbigen. hat das problem noch jemand unter win7(64bit)? 

BTT: gute angebote bei, lohnt sich.


----------



## Speedguru (26. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir gings sofort, aber für mich ist denke ich nur Need for Speed Hot Pursuit dabei


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (26. Dezember 2010)

Speedguru schrieb:


> Bei mir gings sofort, aber für mich ist denke ich nur Need for Speed Hot Pursuit dabei



Bei mir gings auch "sofort" - hatte dann aber über nacht rechner aus und heute morgen wollts nich mehr starten  - und bei mir war's auch nur nfs.


----------



## Beachboy (26. Dezember 2010)

Battlefield VBad Company 2 Vietnam + Battlefield Bad Company 2 Specact DLC für 6,73€  

Danke für die News


----------



## butter_milch (26. Dezember 2010)

BC2 (14€) + BC2 Vietnam (13€) = Retail ist günstiger als Downloadversion = Fail.


----------



## nulchking (26. Dezember 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> BC2 (14€) + BC2 Vietnam (13€) = Retail ist günstiger als Downloadversion = Fail.



Wie wo was Retail?
Vietnam bekommt man nur als Key respektive Downloadversion...


----------



## Hademe (26. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> So etwas geht generell nur bei Spielen, die Steam voraussetzen, wie Empire: Total War oder CoD Black Ops, ansonsten nicht. Wie kommst du darauf dass das gehen könnte?



Das stimmt so nicht ganz...... ich konnte die Retail-Keys von Prey und UT3 auch bei Steam anmelden..... Für beide Spiele wird KEIN Steam benötigt und es geht trotzdem!

Und zum Thema..... ich finde die Steam Weihnachtsangebote vieeeel verlockender! Gute Spiele für nichtmal 2€!! Hab auch schon mehrfach zugeschlagen.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. Dezember 2010)

butter_milch schrieb:


> BC2 (14€) + BC2 Vietnam (13€) = Retail ist günstiger als Downloadversion = Fail.


Hööö gestern hat man BF BC2 und Vietnam zusammen für 13€ beim EA Store bekommen!?


----------



## Speedguru (26. Dezember 2010)

Naja NFS Hot Pursuit für 18€ war doch ganz nice, bei steam gibts halt nur ältere Spiele günstiger...


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Dezember 2010)

Hademe schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz...... ich konnte die Retail-Keys von Prey und UT3 auch bei Steam anmelden..... Für beide Spiele wird KEIN Steam benötigt und es geht trotzdem!




LoooL. Das stimmt nämlich doch!

UT3 und Prey wurden demnach nachträglich für Steam freigegeben, sowas gibts manchmal. Aber bei anderen Spielen geht das nicht.


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Dezember 2010)

Na toll jetzt wollte ich mir BC Vietnam inkl 25%-Gutschein runterladen, nix da ab 18J-Spiele nur zwischen 23-6Uhr


----------



## b3bb1 (26. Dezember 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> LoooL. Das stimmt nämlich doch!
> 
> UT3 und Prey wurden demnach nachträglich für Steam freigegeben, sowas gibts manchmal. Aber bei anderen Spielen geht das nicht.



https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-wusf-3601


----------



## Fettmull (26. Dezember 2010)

so schnell kanns gehen, die Aktion ist jetzt vorbei, somit kann man hier schließen.
War auf jeden Fall echt super, bei vielen Spielen 50% gespart 

mfg


----------



## omgfck12 (26. Dezember 2010)

Es lohnt sich trotzdem, bei Steam vorbeizuschauen, bis 2. Januar gibts da täglich angebote, heute z.B. Bad company 2 für 13,60€. Bin gespannt was noch alles kommt


----------



## HomeboyST (27. Dezember 2010)

omgfck12 schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich trotzdem, bei Steam vorbeizuschauen, bis 2. Januar gibts da täglich angebote, heute z.B. Bad company 2 für 13,60€. Bin gespannt was noch alles kommt



Habe mir da heute Red Faction geholt.. für 2,50 Euro


----------



## omega™ (27. Dezember 2010)

Wurde schon erwähnt, dass es Bournout Paradise Ultimate kostenlos gibt?

Wenn nicht... siehe da.

Burnout Paradise ? Ultimate Box (PC) kostenlos » Webproxy, Daten, Bestellvorgang, httpbitlygBxQrJ, Seite, Englischen » myDealZ.de


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Dezember 2010)

*pushel*
heute gibts 44% 

http://eastore.ea.com/store/eade/home/


----------



## sirwuffi (31. Dezember 2010)

kann bestätigen dass burnout umsonst war danke für die info


----------



## jensi251 (31. Dezember 2010)

Womit kann man alles im EA Store zahlen?
Wollte mir nun nämlich BC2+Vietman kaufen. Ist ja sehr günstig zusammen.


----------



## BlauerSalamander (31. Dezember 2010)

paypal, krditkarte und clickandbuy


----------



## jensi251 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ok danke.
Dann wird das wohl nichts, schade. 
Aber Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## DiWeXeD (31. Dezember 2010)

@jensi: Es geht auch noch per Online Banking.

Nett, kann ich mir schön BFBC2:Vietnam für 5,45€ kaufen


----------



## BlauerSalamander (31. Dezember 2010)

So bfbc2+addon für 14,69 euro 

Guten rutsch euch allen!


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (4. Januar 2011)

Hatte mir bei der Aktion Nfs geholt für knapp 19 eur - bezahlt per giropay online banking und grad ne mail bekommen, dass kein zahlungseingang festgestellt wurde... Geld ist aber schon lange runter vom Konto - schöner mist


----------

